# Some pictures i just took in the rain...



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

I just took these 5 min ago, out in the rain,
It raining so its a bit dirty but usually i like to keep it spotless 

http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00214vv7.jpg
http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00215iv1.jpg
http://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00216rq6.jpg
http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00217mu0.jpg
http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00218qd3.jpg
http://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00219gh8.jpg
http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00220vv7.jpg


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Finally, someone that takes crapper pictures than me! :rofl:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

AB said:


> Finally, someone that takes crapper pictures than me! :rofl:


:thumbup:


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

AB said:


> Finally, someone that takes crapper pictures than me! :rofl:


Those are just ****, I got better ones!


----------



## DragonGT (Nov 3, 2006)

:stickpoke


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

DragonGT said:


> :stickpoke


huh?


----------



## Monizzle (Jan 10, 2007)

just a tip: flash off, lowest possible iso and tripod.


----------



## davedave (Nov 2, 2008)

haha... i really hate the imageshack pop up window, they hidden the direct link without popup window now


----------



## nattyderek (Sep 11, 2008)

Methinks you are all wet.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

